# With this storm......



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Water levels will rise quickly!! Come on Piedmont!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

OH, I only hope you are right. I need a day or two on her myself. When all seems wrong in the world I can spend a day on Piedmont and forget about it all.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree 110% Specwar!
There's no place i'd rather be than at waters edge or one the water.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Well it will raise but maybe looks like a big mud puddle lol. This is Barkcamp, the closet lake to me. I may ride to Piedmont tomorrow to take a look.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

DenOhio said:


> View attachment 230996
> 
> Well it will raise but maybe looks like a big mud puddle lol. This is Barkcamp, the closet lake to me. I may ride to Piedmont tomorrow to take a look.


Yikes!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fishing in that will require proper color choice in which lure to use


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Muddy and cold water does not mix for any species of fish except catfish and carp.


----------



## MuskyMilitia (Jan 29, 2014)

They are doing work on shorelines at presmont adding a wall and rip rap. Locks are open, will not allow to rise work is done , still down 7ft and some off inches right now


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I rode out today ugh! 3/8/17 and it does appear it's up some from when I was out in mid Feb. but long way from my comfort zone to launch!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

DenOhio do I dislike those two pictures, man I got the fever bad!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

You and I both along with lots of other folks on here I'm sure! I would think with all the monies appropriated for the local lakes some money could have been leaned toward off season fisherman to have a boat launch to access the lake somewhere. Lots of construction going on at the lakes with Tappen getting the lions share. I get that, after all it's the most used. Most of the monies used on upgrades to facilities are for camping and club houses and I get that. But, it sure would have been nice to have an accessible launch for those of us that are not just "fair weather" fishing folks. Every year it's the same thing, we get some fair (for us) weather and you can't access Piedmont. At least not easily. Most other lakes are somewhat accessible in comparison. I guess I just don't get it. Would it cost way too much? Too hard to maintain? Not enough complaints? It won't do any good but I got it off my chest lol.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree 100% Denny!! One big excavator could dig us a nice big ditch out from the launching ramp...or make one just for winter??

I do have the answer though...Air boat....lol


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> I agree 100% Denny!! One big excavator could dig us a nice big ditch out from the launching ramp...or make one just for winter??
> 
> I do have the answer though...Air boat....lol


Maybe they will buy several air boats for us to use. Although I have fished the Everglades in Florida from an air boat, they are not on my must have list. First and foremost they are exceptionally loud wow. Now I did wear ear muffs but gee. Maybe they make some with great mufflers but not the one I was one. We caught lots of fish but I think the best thing was just riding in the boat. Running over hydrilla islands and such was for sure fun. It was not cheap to hire the boat and guide but I'm glad we did it. Once was good for a valley boy.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

For sure on that!! Sounds like a blast Denny.

Wonder what a small used one would cost. Would just need it to get on the water...then use trolling motor.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> For sure on that!! Sounds like a blast Denny.
> 
> Wonder what a small used one would cost. Would just need it to get on the water...then use trolling motor.


I'm not sure but pricy for the amount of time you would use it. But Terry if you get one, count me in for an empty seat.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's what the dam area level looks like from the park!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, getting closer!!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Heck, I may go get me some chubs and throw a line from shore...but then storm coming.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Here we go, $3,500


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> WOW, getting closer!!


Still pretty low ole buddy! Don't get to excited just yet. A lot of water resources still required


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Here we go, $3,500


Wow, I don't know about that thing. That $3500 for that thing would get my wife pretty jacked lol. But if you buy it you can pick me up and we can try!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Heck, I may go get me some chubs and throw a line from shore...but then storm coming.


You know, I use to have a place to get chubs but no more! But if the weather was a bit better or we had a huge fire I wouldn't be above trying it. I've not used live bait, or dead bait lol in about 20 years. I'm not above it I just prefer artificial.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

There is good news as I made my way to Clendening Lake and it is very good to launch. Now, I don't think it has the numbers of Piedmont for saugeye and for sure Musky, but there are lots of fish to catch. It's low but nothing like Piedmont currently is. Now all we need sunshine!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Clendening, looks good to me bro!!
There're some tanks come out of there every year. I've seen some saugeye with some impressive shoulders on em.
For me, it's being at waters edge or on the water with a great friend, catching fish is a bonus.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

TClark said:


> Clendening, looks good to me bro!!
> There're some tanks come out of there every year. I've seen some saugeye with some impressive shoulders on em.
> For me, it's being at waters edge or on the water with a great friend, catching fish is a bonus.


Indeed buddy indeed!


----------

